# Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod



## Toxica87 (22. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich fange mal einfach an drauf los zu schreiben aber ich weiß leider nicht, ob es dieses Thema schonmal hier gab. Und zwar mache ich mir in letzter Zeit viele Gedanken über das Sterben und dem Leben nach dem Tod. Ich würde gerne einmal wissen was ihr davon haltet? 

Manche Menschen glauben ja, dass nach dem Tod "nicht´s" ist. Genau wie bei der Geburt. Denn es gibt ja genau genommen keinen Menschen der sich 100%ig daran erinnern kann, ob vor seinem Leben noch etwas war. 
Ich weiß dass niemand genau sagen kann was nach dem Sterben ist, aber ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand Lust hat hier ein bisschen zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Ich persönlich denke dass der Tod mit Schmerzen verbunden sein wird (für den einen mehr für den anderen weniger). Aber ich glaube auch an den Erzählungen über die Ruhe die man im Tod finden wird. An so manchen Horrorgeschichten glaube ich nicht (bzw. möchte ich nicht dran glaube) wie auch immer =)...

Wenn man so manchen Religionen glauben schenkt macht das Leben doch eigentlich keinen Sinn weil ich bin der Meinung wenn ich in eine Vorhölle komme oder ewig lange Qualen erleiden muss, kann ich mich auch jetzt gleich erschießen. Weil das Leben so wie wir es kennen, ist auch mit vielen (einigen) Qualen verbunden!

Ich habe auch Angst vor dem Sterben obwohl man ja eigentlich keine Angst haben muss wenn dort wirklich "nicht´s" sein wird... Weil ich denke wo nix ist kann man auch nicht viel von mitbekommen... Aber die Ungewissheit macht einen zu schaffen <.<  
Mir geht es dabei ja nichtmal um mich selbst bzw. ich habe keine Angst vor den Qualen usw. sondern um meine Angehörigen bzw. meinen Freund, meine Eltern, Freunde usw. Der Gedanke diese Menschen nie wieder sehen zu können macht mich fertig... 

Ich glaube nicht dass man wenn man Tod ist Schmerzen empfinden kann das ist meiner Ansicht nach medizinisch gesehen nicht möglich! Trotzdem glauben das einige 

So jetzt seid ihr gefragt!  

Was ist eure Meinung zu dem Thema?

Liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (22. August 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu:
Man hört auf als menschliches Wesen zu existieren, sobald der Tod eingetreten ist; Denken, Warhnehmen und Empfinden hört in dem Moment auf. Das innere "Ich" ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Man kann sich das als Mensch natürlich relativ schlecht vorstellen, da man die Welt jedenfalls subjektiv wahrnimmt (mit den Sinnesorganen eines Menschen halt). Mir macht es auch manchmal ein wenig angst mir totales nichts vorzustellen, allerdings kriegt man das ja garnicht mehr mit, da man mit ausgeschaltetem Prozessor (gehirn ^^) selbst das nicht mehr peilen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2009)

Ein Leben nach dem Tod oder eine art Wiedergeburt wäre ja schön und gut, aber ich glaube im Endeffekt wird es einfach darauf hinaus laufen, dass schluß ist. Man kann es sich nicht vorstellen, aber es ist am logischsten. So etwas wie Leben nach dem Tod ist extrem mit Religion und Glaube verbunden aber mal ehrlich, wieso sollten wir, wenn wir sterben, hinterher andere Erfahrungen machen als z.B. ein Hund oder ein Goldfisch? Menschen haben einfach vor allem schiss und deshalb haben wir uns so etwas wie ein Leben nach dem Tod zusammengereimt, aber alles in allem sind wir einfache Kohlenstoffeinheiten, die irgendwann aufhören zu funktionieren. Ich glaube nicht das hinterher noch etwas kommt.


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:
> Man hört auf als menschliches Wesen zu existieren, sobald der Tod eingetreten ist; Denken, Warhnehmen und Empfinden hört in dem Moment auf. Das innere "Ich" ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Man kann sich das als Mensch natürlich relativ schlecht vorstellen, da man die Welt jedenfalls subjektiv wahrnimmt (mit den Sinnesorganen eines Menschen halt). Mir macht es auch manchmal ein wenig angst mir totales nichts vorzustellen, allerdings kriegt man das ja garnicht mehr mit, da man mit ausgeschaltetem Prozessor (gehirn ^^) selbst das nicht mehr peilen kann
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das macht mir bei der Vorstellung auch Angst, denn dein ganzes Leben hast du mit deinen Sinnen wahrgenommen.
Und mit diesen stellst du dir ja jetzt auch grad vor, wie es ist zu sterben.
Ich möchte zu gern wissen ob man nach dem Tod in irgendeiner Weise weiterhin etwas spürt, oder halt im klassischen Sinne als Geist in den Himmel aufsteigt ^^

edit @ Haxxler : "....dem Tod zusammengereimt, aber alles in allem sind wir einfache Kohlenstoffeinheiten, die irgendwann aufhören zu funktionieren. Ich glaube nicht das hinterher noch etwas kommt."

Ich liebe Biologisch/Chemische Erklärungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (22. August 2009)

Naja, ich hab keine "Angst" vor dem Tod o.Ä., ich hab eher Angst das die mir nahen Menschen sterben.
An ein Leben nach dem Tod glaub ich eher nicht, am "Ende" wird wohl einfach "nix" sein..


----------



## spectrumizer (22. August 2009)

Solange man glaubt, dass Leben und Bewußtsein aus toter Materie entstanden ist, wird man nie verstehen können, wie sowas wie Reinkarnation und "Leben nach dem Tod" funktionieren und existieren soll.

Das wird erst möglich, wenn man seinen Blickwinkel ändert. Reinkarnation und "Leben nach dem Tod" ist erst verständlich, wenn man akzeptiert, dass Materie aus Bewußtsein entsteht und von Bewußtsein "beseelt" bzw. "belebt" wird. "Bewußtsein schafft Materie", nicht umgekehrt. Und damit ist das Lebewesen selber nur ein "Besitzer" eines materiellen Körpers, der Körper ist nur das Gefährt, was zum Zeitpunkt des Todes oder wenn es unbrauchbar ist, aufgegeben wird.


----------



## Vreen (22. August 2009)

nach dem tod ist wie vor dem leben


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. August 2009)

Interessantes Thema aber ich hoffe doch das man nicht weiterlebt denn die Ewigkeit zu verbringen stelle ich mir nicht sehr toll vor. Das es einen Himmel oder Hölle im herkömmlichen Sinne gibt ist mir auch bewusst. Allerdings kommen dann wieder die Leute die von der Existenz einer Seele sprechen. Die Personen mit den Nahtoderfahrungen zu denen ich mich auch zähle reden ja immer von einem weissen Licht oder einer Art Tunnel. Ich erinnere mich lediglich an das grosse Nichts. Kein weisses Licht kein Tunnel. 

Die Wissenschaft wird wohl nie beweisen können das es nach dem Tod weiter geht.


----------



## Kono (shat) (22. August 2009)

schwieriges thema
ich kann dir mal aus der sicht eines bestatters etwas darüber erzählen.
ob du beim sterben "schmerzen" hast, oder nicht, entscheidet sich dadurch wo du stirbst. alle personen die ich aus ihren eigenen wohnung geholt habe, oder bei der familie, schlafen fast immer friedlich ein, meist mit einem lächeln im gesicht. ich habe nie eine person gesehen, bei der das nicht so war. menschen die aus altenheimen, krankenhäusern etc, abgeholt werden, sterben immer verkrampft, als ob sie gelitten hätten.
suizide das gleiche.
persönlich habe ich den schluß daraus gezogen, mein leben zu beenden, wenn für mich der zeitpunkt gekommen ist. ich möchte nicht irgendwann irgendwo liegen, wo ich nicht mehr bestimmen kann/darf.

ob man weiterlebt ist da schon schwieriger. ich denke ja, aber ohne seinen körper. der körper eines verstorbenen menschen, sieht aus wie eine perfekt dahingemeißelte künstliche abbildung. dieser körper hat nichts menschliches, oder lebensdes mehr an sich, daher fällt es bestattern oft auch nicht sehr schwer diese arbeit zu verrichten. wir kennen diese person nicht. wir haben keine erinnerungen und gefühle an diesen menschen. es sieht aus wie eine hülle, ein stein der zurückgelassen wurde, daher glaube ich das..

ich glaube aber nicht an himmel oder hölle, oder sonstetwas. ich glaube wir kommen alle an einem ort, wo wir einfach weiterleben, weiterdenken, weiterfühlen..


----------



## Ascalonier (23. August 2009)

Ich finde mit diesen Thema geht man in Südeuropa viel offener um.
 An jeder Strassenlaterne hängt eine Todesanzeige .
An den Grabsteinen hängen Bilder der damals noch lebenden. Man kann teilhaben an der Trauer um den Verstorbenen und das geht besser mit einen Bild.

All das geht an einem nackten Grabstein in der Anonymität unter.

Aber wirklich ein schwieriges Thema und Bestater keine emotionlose Arbeit.


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Das ganze Konzept einer Seele klingt für mich sehr unlogisch!Vor allem da wir zwar noch nicht genau wissen wie das Gehirn funktioniert, wir aber mittlerweile genau wissen wofür welcher Teil zuständig ist! Wenn da ein Teil des Gehirns stirbt ist unserer Fähigkeit zu sprechen weg, oder unsere Persönlichkeit für immer verändert!Wenn wir also schon eine teilweise Zerstörung unseres Gehirns  nicht verkraften, wie und vor allem was soll dann bei einem total Ausfall weiterleben?

Es ist für mich nicht mehr als Wunschdenken, wie die meisten religiösen Konzepte die erfunden wurden um Sachverhalte zu erklären, sind diese entsprechend der Zeit aus der diese Erklärungen stammen, sind diese halt sehr primitiv und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das ganze Konzept einer Seele klingt für mich sehr unlogisch!Vor allem da wir zwar noch nicht genau wissen wie das Gehirn funktioniert, wir aber mittlerweile genau wissen wofür welcher Teil zuständig ist! Wenn da ein Teil des Gehirns stirbt ist unserer Fähigkeit zu sprechen weg, oder unsere Persönlichkeit für immer verändert!Wenn wir also schon eine teilweise Zerstörung unseres Gehirns  nicht verkraften, wie und vor allem was soll dann bei einem total Ausfall weiterleben?
> 
> Es ist für mich nicht mehr als Wunschdenken, wie die meisten religiösen Konzepte die erfunden wurden um Sachverhalte zu erklären, sind diese entsprechend der Zeit aus der diese Erklärungen stammen, sind diese halt sehr primitiv und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar!



Jemand mit meiner Meinung, ich bedanke mich.
Und um auch etwas beizutragen: Für mich gibt es nach dem Tod nichts. Rein garnichts ... ausser ein stinkender Kadaver natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jemand mit meiner Meinung, ich bedanke mich.
> Und um auch etwas beizutragen: Für mich gibt es nach dem Tod nichts. Rein garnichts ... ausser ein stinkender Kadaver natürlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Amen. Ich meine, wer an Seelen und Geister glauben möchte, kann das ja gerne tun, aber mal ehrlich... Es ist halt echt ziemlich albern, wenn man mal logisch darüber nachdenkt. Aber soll jeder das glauben, was er will. Möchte hier niemand als Idioten darstellen.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Teil des Gehirns stirbt ist unserer Fähigkeit zu sprechen weg, oder unsere Persönlichkeit für immer verändert!Wenn wir also schon eine teilweise Zerstörung unseres Gehirns  nicht verkraften, wie und vor allem was soll dann bei einem total Ausfall weiterleben?


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass viele Lebewesen nichtmal wirklich ein Gehirn besitzen, aber trotzdem Leben? Einige Quallenarten zB. Die haben sogar funktionierende Augen. Viele Tiere haben auch nur ein extrem winziges Gehirn, leben aber trotzdem vollständig.

Wenn du Leben auf Gehirnfunktionen reduzieren willst, kannst du das gern machen. In meinen Augen ist das Gehirn aber einfach nur ein konditionierbarer Computer, der nach dem Eingabe-Verarbeitung-Ausgabe-Prinzip arbeitet. Und nach meiner Meinung bekommt das Lebewesen, die "Seele" wie es manche nennen, die "Ausgabe" zu erfahren, in Form von Emotionen, Gedanken, Bildern, Handlungen, usw.

Umso weiter entwickelt das Gehirn, umso mehr kann das Lebewesen mit dem Körper anfangen. Umso weiter entwickelt ein Computer, umso mehr kann ein User damit anfangen.


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Das Thema ist Leben nach den Tod,und ob es eine Seele gibt, nicht wie man Leben klassifiziert!
Die letzte Frage bezog sich darauf was nach meinen Tod von meinem Ich weiterleben soll, wenn mein Ich/Seele/Persönlichkeit schon eine Teilzerstörung nicht überlebt!  Das was die Frage. Nicht ob Leben ohne ZNS als solches bezeichnet werden sollte, was ich doch lieber den Biologen überlasse


----------



## spectrumizer (23. August 2009)

Nach deiner Auffassung, beginnt und endet Leben mit dem Gehirn. Das Gegenargument dazu ist, dass es Lebewesen gibt, die nichtmal ein Gehirn haben. Das ist alles.

Tante Edith meint: Zu deinen Fragen, die du nach dem Bearbeiten hinzugefügt hast (Edit 2: Und die du jetzt wieder rauseditiert hast ... ._.), scrolle mal hoch zu Beitrag #6, wenn dich wirklich eine Antwort interessiert. Alles nur eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise und des "Glaubens." Auch Atheismus ist eine Glaubensform.

Achja, zu deinem Punkt von oben:


> [...] wie die meisten religiösen Konzepte die erfunden wurden um Sachverhalte zu erklären, sind diese entsprechend der Zeit aus der diese Erklärungen stammen, sind diese halt sehr primitiv und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar [...]


"Die meisten religiösen Konzepte" reduzierst du scheinbar auf alles was mit Bibel und Christentum zu tun hat. Daneben gibts aber auch noch zig andere Kulturen mit spirituellem Fundament, die ganz erstaunliche wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse hatten, was Astrologie, Statik, Mathematik, Medizin, usw. angeht. Die Maya-Kultur, die Inka, selbst die alten Griechen, Ägypter, usw.

Das sollte man mal bedenken, bevor man "alles Mist" ruft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren wäre es höflich, wenn du deine Beiträge markierst, wenn du sie schon drei mal so umfangreich nachbearbeitest!


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Nur weil viele oder alle primitiven Kulturen gewisse ähnliche Elemnte in ihren Aberglauben teilen, verifiziert das diese noch lange nicht, erst recht nicht wenn die einzige Methode mit der wir wirklich Dinge herausfinden können, keine Anzeichen für deren Wahrheit gibt!

Manche Menschen mögen daraus schliessen das Wissenschaft übernatürliche Dinge nicht erforschen kann, das könnte der Fall sein, es könnte aber auch möglich sein, dass das sogenannte Übernatürliche einfach nur ein Relikt aus der Zeit ist, wo Menschen sich das Natürliche überhaupt nicht erklären konnten! 

Es gibt viele Hypothesen für Leben nach den Tod, keine macht irgendeinen Sinn, mit allem was wir über die Funktion des Gehirns wissen!

Ps; was meinst mit markiern?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Nur weil viele oder alle primitiven Kulturen gewisse ähnliche Elemnte in ihren Aberglauben teilen, verifiziert das diese noch lange nicht, erst recht nicht wenn die einzige Methode mit der wir wirklich Dinge herausfinden können, keine Anzeichen für deren Wahrheit gibt!


Solche Dinge sind nunmal weder verifizierbar, noch falsifizierbar. Jeder Mensch hat seine eigene Welt, seine eigene Wahrheit, seine eigene Wahrnehmung, seine eigene Wirklichkeit. Und die sind nach aussen hin für andere nicht beweisbar und in den seltensten Fällen nachvollziehbar. Das fängt ja schon bei alltäglichen Dingen an.

Aber wie wir schonmal festgestellt haben: Das ist Offtopic. Dafür gibts andere Threads. Meinen Punkt zum Thema hab ich schon in Beitrag #6 genannt. "Leben nach dem Tod" oder "Leben vor der Geburt" sind Abhängig von der Betrachtungsweise. Bist du überzeugt davon, dass Leben und Bewußtsein Funktionen des Gehirns sind, wirst du auch solche Dinge absurd finden. Bist du überzeugt davon, dass Leben von Leben kommt und Bewußtsein Materie bildet, sind Reinkarnation und Leben nach dem Tod fast "Selbstverständlich." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Havamal schrieb:


> Ps; was meinst mit markiern?


Wenn du (größere) Änderungen vornimmst, vorallem wenn dir schon jemand geantwortet hat, diese erkenntlich machen, zB mit "Edit: Blablabla." Sonst macht das den Diskussionsbezug kaputt.


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Geb dir Recht sie sind nicht verifzierbar noch falsifizierbar, aber es gibt eine Realität die wir alle teilen und diese können wir verfizieren!

Alleine dass wir über das Internet kommunizieren können und du das lesen kannst was ich schreibe mit all den Rechtschreibfehlern, ist Beweis dafür das alles was wir über Atome zu wissen glauben auch zutrifft!


Ich bin halt skeptisch gegenüber Behauptungen die ich weder selber nachvollziehen oder mir derjenige der die Behauptung aufstellt  beweisen kann!

Es gibt viele Berichte über Nahtod Erfahrungen, aber das einzige was die mir wirklich beweisen ist, dass  all diese Erfahrungen im jeweilligen kulturellen und religiösen Kontext wahrgenohmen werden in dem die Person aufgewachsen ist! Die einen sehn dan Jesus bestätigt die anderen Shiva oder Reinkarnation, etc!


----------



## 11Raiden (24. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Solange man glaubt, dass Leben und Bewußtsein aus toter Materie entstanden ist, wird man nie verstehen können, wie sowas wie Reinkarnation und "Leben nach dem Tod" funktionieren und existieren soll.
> Das wird erst möglich, wenn man seinen Blickwinkel ändert. Reinkarnation und "Leben nach dem Tod" ist erst verständlich, wenn man akzeptiert, dass Materie aus Bewußtsein entsteht und von Bewußtsein "beseelt" bzw. "belebt" wird. "Bewußtsein schafft Materie", nicht umgekehrt. Und damit ist das Lebewesen selber nur ein "Besitzer" eines materiellen Körpers, der Körper ist nur das Gefährt, was zum Zeitpunkt des Todes oder wenn es unbrauchbar ist, aufgegeben wird.



Das ist doch mal verständlich geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

Ich komm in den katholischen Himmel ^^  Da wird getanzt ( siehe Simpsons )


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Alleine dass wir über das Internet kommunizieren können und du das lesen kannst was ich schreibe mit all den Rechtschreibfehlern, ist Beweis dafür das alles was wir über Atome zu wissen glauben auch zutrifft!


Ja, das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Nur weil etwas wissenschaftlich nachweisbar und nachvollziehbar ist, soll das heissen, dass alles auf Zufall aufgebaut ist und übernatürliche Dinge inexistent sind? Lässt das nicht vielmehr vermuten, was für eine komplexe Intelligenz dahinter stehen muss, damit wir sowas rausfinden, nachvollziehen und nachbauen können?

Außerdem nehmen wir nur einen kleinen Teil dieser Welt wahr und der ist zudem noch beschränkt auf drei Dimensionen, Höhe, Breite, Tiefe. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist für uns nicht mehr wahrnehmbar und sehr schwer verständlich.
Ebenso können unsere Augen nur sehen, indem sie die von Objekten zurückgeworfenen Lichtreflexionen auffangen und das Gehirn macht dann was draus. Sobald es dunkel wird, sehen wir garnix mehr.
Oder das Licht, was wir von Feuer sehen ist zB nur ein kleiner Teil eines riesigen Spektrums an Frequenzen, was vom Feuer ausgeht und wir sehen nur die eine Frequenz (Licht) davon.

Was ich sagen will: Unsere Sinneswahrnehmung ist sehr begrenzt. Und wir Menschen neigen auch dazu, das als Wahrheit zu absolutisieren und vergöttern, was uns von der Masse gegeben wird. Waren es vor paar Jahrtausenden noch das Christentum, dann später die geozentrische Weltsicht (Erde = Mittelpunkt) oder dass die Erde eine flache Scheibe ist, usw. Und heute sind es halt der Atheismus kombiniert mit dem Darwinismus. Daneben gibts noch einige andere gut ausgearbeitete Ansichten, die zB behaupten, wir würden INNERHALB eines Planeten leben, nicht auf dessen Oberfläche.



Havamal schrieb:


> Ich bin halt skeptisch gegenüber Behauptungen die ich weder selber nachvollziehen oder mir derjenige der die Behauptung aufstellt  beweisen kann!


Wenn du (für dich) Beweise zu spirituellen Themen willst, wirst du nicht herumkommen, für eine Weile tiefentschlossen nach "innen" zu reisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Amen. Ich meine, wer an Seelen und Geister glauben möchte, kann das ja gerne tun, aber mal ehrlich... *Es ist halt echt ziemlich albern, wenn man mal logisch darüber nachdenkt*. Aber soll jeder das glauben, was er will. Möchte hier niemand als Idioten darstellen.



Verstehe, dann war es bis zum Mittelalter auch "nicht logisch" das Vögel fliegen können! oO

Aber da die Menschheit ja kürzlich einen Brief vom Universum erhalten hat, in dem Stand "Herzlichen Glückwünsch! Ihr wisst jetzt alles was man wissen kann! Es gibt keine Geheimnisse mehr die ihr noch nicht entdeckt habt! Nie war eine Spezies klüger als ihr!" können wir mit ruhigem Gewissen alles als nicht logisch hinstellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Verstehe, dann war es bis zum Mittelalter auch "nicht logisch" das Vögel fliegen können! oO
> 
> Aber da die Menschheit ja kürzlich einen Brief vom Universum erhalten hat, in dem Stand "Herzlichen Glückwünsch! Ihr wisst jetzt alles was man wissen kann! Es gibt keine Geheimnisse mehr die ihr noch nicht entdeckt habt! Nie war eine Spezies klüger als ihr!" können wir mit ruhigem Gewissen alles als nicht logisch hinstellen!
> 
> ...


Das Vögel fliegen können, war glaube ich auch damals schon logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiterin habe ich nirgendwo behauptet, wir wüssten alles oder es gibt keine Geheimnisse mehr, die wir entdecken können oder, dass wir die klügste Spezies sind... Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass es nicht als logisch erscheint, was wir uns im Laufe der Zeit so alles einfallen lassen haben zum Thema "Leben nach dem Tod".

Also spar dir deine übertrieben sarkastischen Beiträge.


----------



## Raveneye (24. August 2009)

Hm aber wenn man das "Nichts" das nach dem Tot kommen sollte eh nicht wahrnehmen kann es also weder fühlt noch sieht noch sonstwas, dann kann es eigentlich das "Nichts" ja nicht geben für uns weil wir es nicht empfinden können oder auch nur bemerken können.

Vielleicht hat der Mensch auch nur ein Problem damit das im Gehirn zu akzeptieren, genauso wie die Menschen nur sehr schwer verstehen können das daß Weltall unendlich ist, alles was keinen Anfang oder kein Ende hat.


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Mensch auch nur ein Problem damit das im Gehirn zu akzeptieren, genauso wie die Menschen nur sehr schwer verstehen können das daß Weltall unendlich ist, alles was keinen Anfang oder kein Ende hat.


Weltall unendlich? Kein Anfang kein Ende? Da müssen wir aber nochmal drüber reden glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das Vögel fliegen können, war glaube ich auch damals schon logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es war nur logisch weil man gesehen hat, dass sie es können! Aber warum konnte sich der Mensch nicht erklären! Das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied! Logik setzt das Wissen des Wirkungsprinzips voraus. Wenn ich etwas sehe und es mir nicht erklären kann ist es für mich nicht logisch. 

Da wir aber wie bei den Vögeln keinen "Beweis" haben, ob es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, können wir das natürlich viel leichter "verwerfen" wie damals das Fliegen von Vögeln. 

Das mit der "klügsten Spezies" hab ich nur geschrieben um nochmal darauf aufmerksam zu machen das wir eben noch nicht alles wissen! Und wenn ich lese "albern" und "ich möchte ja keinen als Idioten" darstellen, wollt ich nur zeigen das es auch andersherum geht.

Erst wenn man sich darüber bewußt wird, dass wir eben noch nicht alles wissen, wird man auch alle Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

Ok, aber das mit den Vögeln ist ein blödes Beispiel. Ich bin mir sicher das schon die alten Ägypter kapiert haben, dass wenn etwas leicht genug ist und eine gewisse Spannweite hat, es dann fliegt bzw. gleitet.


----------



## Martel (24. August 2009)

Naja, ist die Überschrift nicht schon der Wiederspruch an sich:


Das LEBEN nach dem TOD.  Das eine Schließt das andere gerade mal aus ....  also was kommt nach dem Tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, eigentlich ist es egal.. die Situation gibt es schon lange das ich zumindest kein Betatester bin wenn ich dahin komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss man mal positiv sehen.

Himmel 2.0 oder so.

Ne keine Ahnung, ich denke einfach Dunkel und das wars. Cio Bono.


Wie war das:

Um so mehr ich weiß, um so mehr weiß ich das ich nichts weiß.....


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ok, aber das mit den Vögeln ist ein blödes Beispiel. Ich bin mir sicher das schon die alten Ägypter kapiert haben, dass wenn etwas leicht genug ist und eine gewisse Spannweite hat, es dann fliegt bzw. gleitet.


Ein *logisches* (dh nachvollziehbares) Verständnis von Aerodynamik kam erst im späten 17. / frühen 18. Jahrhundert auf.

Tante Edith meint: Zum Thema "beschränkte Warhnehmung" -> http://www.tenthdimension.com/medialinks.php - Sehr interessant und gut dargestellt. Viel Spaß beim verstehen der 10 Dimensionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Burkardt Heim's Raum" zB besteht aus 12 Dimensionen.


----------



## 11Raiden (24. August 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Naja, ist die Überschrift nicht schon der Wiederspruch an sich:
> Das LEBEN nach dem TOD.  Das eine Schließt das andere gerade mal aus ....  also was kommt nach dem Tot
> 
> 
> ...


Das mag sein und du kannst sicherlich recht haben.
Ich danke für Deine lustige Beschreibung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich geb mal folgendes zum Spielen.
E=mc hoch 2 (Albert Einsteins Energie Erhaltungssatz)

Das mische ich mal mit dem Element Wasser:

Wasser-Dampf (Geistige Ebene, Bewußtsein)
Wasser-flüssig (Gefühlsebene, Seele)
Wasser-Eis      (Materielle eben, Körper)

Das sind jetzt 3 Zustände in denen Wasser sich unter gewissen Umständen transformiert.
Ich habe dahinter mal die 3 Ebenen des Menschen (Köper, Geist und Seele) miteingeflochten.

Davon ausgehend, dass wir den Köprer verlassen, so werden wir sicherlich unser Indentifikationen, wie Namen etc, vergessen. Wir existieren dann. Bis der Kreislauf von Tod und Geburt uns wieder einfängt (War nach  meinen Wissen sogar in der Bibel, wurde wieder rausgenommen, weil zuviele den lieben Gott haben einen guten Mann sein lassen und nicht an sich gearbeitet, sondern unter dem Apfelbaum gelegen und das Leben gefeiert, sollte man eh oft machen).

Wenn man sich mit den Informationen eine logische nachvollziehbare Brücke baut, dann kann man dies im Geiste sicherlich nachvollziehen.

Weil es aber eine Information außerhalb euerer Selbst und Eueres Glaubenssystem ist, so kann man diese Information mit Fakten beharken als unglaubwürdig und gar unmöglich abtun. 

Ist das egal?
Ja.
Habt ihr recht?
Weiß(=wissen) ich nicht 
Glaube ich das, was ich da von mir gebe?
Ja, zumindest in der Theorie.
Es kommt aus meinem Inneren also hat es mit mir zu tun und somit bin ich offen für diese Information und halte sie für sehr wahrscheinlich.

Wir messen unserem Glauben sehr viel Bedeutung zu, weil er ein Teil ist von uns selbst und wir durch ihn und unsere innere Struktur unser Handeln, Denken und Fühlen ableiten und beeinflussen lassen.

Heißt das, das wir recht haben?
Hm, gute Frage für uns selbst stimmt das, was wir annehmen, was die Wahrheit ist.
Wir sind Menschen, die sich auf allen Ebenen entwickeln, deswegen sind wir fehleranfällig und dem Gesetz von richtig oder falsch unterworfen.
Was ist das gestz von richtig oder falsch?
Es prüft, was gut für uns ist (zB essen) und was falsch (ein Unfall).
Kann man damit Glauben erklären?
Nein und darüberhinaus sind wir uns am immer weiterentwickeln unsere Erkenntnisse werden also mit uns wachsen und nicht auf einen starren und harten Glauben aus sein, sondern auf etwas wandelbares mitwachsendes.

Also abschließend wir reden über etwas, was wir alle nicht iwssen sondern nur Glauben können (oder halt nicht).

Von den meisten die es für möglich halten, höre ich, dass sie die andere Theorie (mehr ist es nicht in beiden Fällen !) nciht für unmöglich halten.
Bei den meisten die dies nicht für möglich halten, höre ich dies nicht.

Weil sie es für unmöglich halten?
Weil sie es unbewußt ablehnen und/oder Angst haben?

Nelson Mandela sagte, dass der Mensch nicht vor seinem Schatten Angst hat sondern vor seinen Licht, dass er unmeßlich mächtig ist (und somit sein eigener Schöpfer).

Also etwas mehr Toleranz von beiden Seiten zu einem Thema, wo es keine Gewinner geben kann. 

(Ich habe bewußt auf Meditationen, Nahtoderfahrungen etc. .. verzichtet um nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu kippen).

Wir werden es so oder so alle erfahren.
Früher oder später.
Oder halt nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ok, aber das mit den Vögeln ist ein blödes Beispiel. Ich bin mir sicher das schon die alten Ägypter kapiert haben, dass wenn etwas leicht genug ist und eine gewisse Spannweite hat, es dann fliegt bzw. gleitet.



Das Beispiel mit den Vögeln hab ich mit Absicht gewählt. 

Es ist uns allen klar! Warum? Weil der Beweis (die Vögel) tag-täglich zu sehen ist! Ja sogar bevor uns der Grund klar war! Hätte aber im Mittelalter ein Schiff an einer Insel angelegt auf dem es keine Vögel gibt wäre das Kommentar der Eingeborenen so ausgefallen: "Wie soll das gehen? Tiere sind viel zu schwer zum fliegen! Insekten sind leicht genug aber Tiere können niemals fliegen!"

Da wir aber jeden Tag den Beweis vor Augen haben, wurde die Theorie wie es funktioniert nicht benötigt um daran zu glauben. 

Und jetzt gehen wir mal auf das Thema Gott & Wiedergeburt mit dieser Information zurück! Hätten wir unumstößliche Beweise dafür, dann wär uns das Prinzip egal! Wir würden ja sehen das es funktioniert. Stell dir vor über der Erde würd ein riesiges Gesicht auftauchen und sagen "ich bin Gott!". Auf einen Schlag würde es nur noch eine Religion geben, eben die eine diesen Gottes! Keiner würde mehr Hinterfragen sondern sie würden einfach akzpetieren das sie ihn ja gesehen haben. Seine Richtlinien wären die Einzigen die zählen würden. 

Aber jetzt frage ich mal: Und wo wäre dann unser freier Wille? Wie sollte der Mensch eine Selbständigkeit lernen, wenn er alles schon sieht? Unsere Aufgabe ist es einfach nur, dass wir für uns den richtigen (gerechten) Weg finden und aus dem Wissen was wir haben das Beste machen! 

Mit der Wiedergeburt ist es das gleiche Spiel! Spiel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! "Mist! Jetzt hab ich schon wieder falsch angefangen! Ach ich fang nochmal neu an...." ...vielleicht ist es besser das wir nicht alles wissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber jetzt frage ich mal: Und wo wäre dann unser freier Wille? Wie sollte der Mensch eine Selbständigkeit lernen, wenn er alles schon sieht? Unsere Aufgabe ist es einfach nur, dass wir für uns den richtigen (gerechten) Weg finden und aus dem Wissen was wir haben das Beste machen!
> 
> Mit der Wiedergeburt ist es das gleiche Spiel! Spiel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! "Mist! Jetzt hab ich schon wieder falsch angefangen! Ach ich fang nochmal neu an...." ...vielleicht ist es besser das wir nicht alles wissen!
> 
> ...


Amen, Bruder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (25. August 2009)

moin
diese frage intressiert mich auch,was passiert darnach
ob man als was neues kommt oder nicht,das sei mal darhin gestellt.
aber was ist wenn man wirklich den löffel abgibt? ok man ist tot
ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen wie es darnach weitergeht.
Wenn ich mich das frage,zerbrech ich mir meistens den kopf^^


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Es gibt eine Theorie, von der ich nicht weiß, von wem sie kommt. Sie bezieht sich darauf, dass das Leben nur eine Art Vorbereitung ist auf den Tod, eine Entwicklungsstufe auf dem Pfad, den wir ohnehin alle beschreiten. Diese Theorie besagt auch, dass der Tod das "wahre Leben" ist und unser jetziges Leben mit allem, was wir fühlen und denken, eine Art Vorhölle.
Mh... Ob das stimmt? Keine Ahnung. Das ist ja das Lustige an Theorien: Keiner kann sie beweisen, sie resultieren aus unseren Gedanken und Erfahrungen. Manche dieser Gedankenspiele sind Wunschvorstellungen, andere versuchen sich auf wissenschaftliche Fundamente zu stützen. Doch letztendlich bleibt alles ein Produkt unserer Phantasie. Gerade bei diesem Thema. Niemand kann sagen, was kommt. Selbst die Menschen mit Nahtoderfahrungen erleben jeder für sich diesen Zustand anders. 

Ob nach dem Leben etwas kommt? 
Wir können uns darüber den Kopf zerbrechen wie wir wollen, wir werden es nicht wissen, ehe nicht auch für uns die Zeit gekommen ist. Für viele ist gerade dieser Gedanke unerträglich, denn das Sterben und den Tod erlebt jeder für sich selbst. Das ist es, was uns wirklich Angst macht: Allein zu sein. Niemand kann uns helfen, niemand kann uns beistehen. Und den Trost für diese Einsamkeit suchen wir uns in einem Sinn. In einer Vorstellung von "Leben nach dem Tod".

Ob es da wirklich etwas gibt... Ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich für mich persönlich der Ansicht bin, dass mein Körper und meine Seele, mein inneres Ich sozusagen, keine untrennbare Einheit sind. Was daraus resultiert und ob das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt... wer weiß?


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> full quote



Ich vergleiche es gerne mit einem Schmetterling. Die Raupe hat Angst sich zu verpuppen. Sie weiß nicht was hinterher kommt. Doch nach dem es geschehen ist, verwandelt sie sich in einen wunderschönen Schmetterling mit ungeahnten möglichkeiten!

Man stelle sich vor, was das für ein Gefühl sein muß wenn man plötzlich fliegen könnte. Und jetzt muß man sich überlegen, wenn es keine Körperliche sondern eine geistige Eigenschaft wäre die sich im "nächsten Sein" so derart entwickelt. 

Nur (so meine Theorie) werden wir solange hier wiedergeboren bis wir die Vorraussetzungen dafür erfüllen.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2009)

Da das Leben sowieso zu 100% tödlich verläuft und die Weltsterberate seit eh und je 100% beträgt, werden wir's am Ende sowieso alle rausfinden. Und dann wieder vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gestern abend in Lords und Ladies (Terry Pratchett) gelesen:





> [...] Der Tod ist wie ... wie das aufwachen nach einer wilden Party. Man genießt zwei oder drei Sekunden ungezwungene Freiheit, und dann fallen einem all die Dinge ein, die man in der vergangenen Nacht angestellt hat. Man entsinnt sich an die Sache mit dem Lampenschirm und den beiden Luftballons: Zu jenem Zeitpunkt schien sie überaus lustig zu sein, und alle haben laut gelacht. Aber jetzt verändert sich die Perspektive; man denkt daran, dass man den anderen Leuten heute begegnet - und zwar nüchtern -, und sie _erinnern sich ebenso gut._
> >Oh<, sagte Pirsch.
> Die Landschaft floss um die Steine herum. Das war deutlich zu erkennen, wenn man die Welt der Lebenden von draußen sah...
> Ja, ganz klar.  Keine Mauern, nur Türen. Keine Kanten, nur Ecken...
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab gestern abend in Lords und Ladies (Terry Pratchett) gelesen:



Wenn mir nach dem Sterben der Tod von Pratchett begegnen würde, wäre ich im Himmel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*riesen fan ist*


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Wenn mir nach dem Sterben der Tod von Pratchett begegnen würde, wäre ich im Himmel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dem schliesse ich mich an, obwohl ich es nicht Wahrheit bezweifle..
ach egal. Was ist der Mensch ohne Hoffnung?

Warum soll es nicht Personifizierungen gebe, wenn genug Mensch daran glauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(siehe einfach Göttlich)


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2009)

Ich denke wenn wir die nächsten 200 Jahre überstehen und nicht von religiösen Fundamentalisten am Fortschritt gehindert werden, ist Biologische unsterblichkeit mit Hilfe von anderen Technologien durchaus möglich!

Immerhing gibs ja ne Qualle dies vor macht! Sie wird erwachsen paart sich und verwandelt sich zurück in ein Kind und beginnt von vorn!

Turritopsos nutricola

Oder wir bauen uns selber einen Himmel im Form eines computer gesteuerten Netzwerk in dem wir unser Bewusstsein hochladen, während wir auf einen neuen Körper warten! 

Die Grenzen zwischen Maschinen und Menschen werden immer mehr verschmelzen, bis wir möglicherweise sogar unseren eigenen Nachfolger kreieren, was hoffentlich nicht so wie in Terminator endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich an,



Also WENN, dann wollte ich wenigstens von Susanne begrüßt werden! oO


----------



## Sin (25. August 2009)

Ich vertrete die FF7 Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also WENN, dann wollte ich wenigstens von Susanne begrüßt werden! oO


*schmacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2009)

Nach dem Tod kommt man als Alien-Baby auf die Welt und stirbt in einer Mausefalle in Mexiko!

!

Mal im Ernst, ich denke dann ist ganz plump gesagt, einfach Schluss. Ich finde eine Wiedergeburt kann da ja fast als Strafe durchgehen... "Du warst böse, also ab auf die Erde!".


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, ich denke dann ist ganz plump gesagt, einfach Schluss. Ich finde eine Wiedergeburt kann da ja fast als Strafe durchgehen... "Du warst böse, also ab auf die Erde!".



Scratchers Definition der Wiedergeburt: "Seine Fehler solange wiederholen bis man aus ihnen lernt!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Scratchers Definition der Wiedergeburt: "Seine Fehler solange wiederholen bis man aus ihnen lernt!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder anders:
Karma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was kommt,.. fakt ist das ich zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt aber Angst davor habe.
> Ob diese Angst mit dem Alter schwindet weiß ich nicht,... da ich ja noch jung bin.



Als ich noch jung war habe ich so nach dem Motto gedacht: "Wenn du älter wirst, dann wird sich das schon legen, ältere Leute haben da bestimmt keine Angst mehr vor." Aber so ist es leider nicht. Ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Tage älter und dennoch denke ich oft darüber nach und habe Angst. Auch nach Gesprächen mit meiner Mutter, die noch mal 20 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel hat, kann ich nur sagen: Nein, die Angst davor verschwindet wohl nie ganz. 
Aber meiner Meinung nach liegt das in der Natur der Sache. Der Tod gehört zwar zum Leben unausweichlich dazu, aber wir können ihn nicht untersuchen, ihn nicht ganz begreifen und verstehen. Die Angst vor dem Unbekannten eben, die uns zutiefst eigen ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2009)

Wozu eigentlich sterben wenn man letztlich doch weiter lebt?
/discuss.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wozu eigentlich sterben wenn man letztlich doch weiter lebt?
> /discuss.



Weil man die "Abschlußprüfung" schaffen muß? Und halt ab und zu wieder von vorne Anfangen darf?

Das ist wie bei "Mensch ärgere dich nicht! Wer nicht aufpaßt fängt von vorne an oder er kriegt das erste Männchen in den Bau! Sind alle drin ist es vorbei!"

Aber was kommt danach? 

Da ich fest daran glaube dass keine Energie im Unviersum verloren geht und Energie auch Muster speichern kann und ich an eine Seele glaube hab ich eigentlich keine Angst vor dem Tod! Ausser er bedroht eine mir nahestende Person....


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Oder wir bauen uns selber einen Himmel im Form eines computer gesteuerten Netzwerk in dem wir unser Bewusstsein hochladen, während wir auf einen neuen Körper warten!


Nun, stell dir mal vor, dass du genau DAS bereits getan haben könntest und nun "hier" lebst und solche Posts im Buffed-Forum schreibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Weil man die "Abschlußprüfung" schaffen muß? Und halt ab und zu wieder von vorne Anfangen darf?


Ich glaube nicht, dass der "Tod" irgendeine Prüfung ist, die man entweder bestehen oder vermasseln kann. Sterben gehört halt dazu, weil wir geboren wurden. Alles was einen Anfang hat, hat ein Ende. Und da wir halt so'ne Biomaschine unseren "Körper" nennen und uns damit vom feinsten identifizieren, müssen wir da irgendwann auch wieder "raus", weil das Ding von Natur aus dazu gedacht ist, zu verrotten.


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nun, stell dir mal vor, dass du genau DAS bereits getan haben könntest und nun "hier" lebst und solche Posts im Buffed-Forum schreibst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefangen im Buffed Forum?
Auf immer?
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der "Tod" irgendeine Prüfung ist, die man entweder bestehen oder vermasseln kann. Sterben gehört halt dazu, weil wir geboren wurden. Alles was einen Anfang hat, hat ein Ende. Und da wir halt so'ne Biomaschine unseren "Körper" nennen und uns damit vom feinsten identifizieren, müssen wir da irgendwann auch wieder "raus", weil das Ding von Natur aus dazu gedacht ist, zu verrotten.



Entweder hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt oder du mich falsch verstanden. Egal ich erkläre mal weiter:

"Ich denke wir Menschen haben eine Aufgabe, wie die Aussieht? Was kann man mitnehmen von dieser Welt? Erfahrungen und Erinnerungen und unsere daraus resultierende Schlüsse! Wenn es ein übergeordnetes Ziel gibt dann ist es wohl eher im nicht-materiellen angesiedelt. Uns z.B. geistig weiter zu entwicklen. Das hat nichts mit dem Tod zu tun. Manche entwickeln sich schon früher, manche erst später. Dabei kommt es nicht auf den Todeszeitpunkt drauf an, sondern ob der Mensch der dann stirbt diese geistige Reife erlangt hat oder nicht."


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2009)

Gut, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Denn die weitere Erklärung würde ich dir unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leben.lieben (26. August 2009)

Ich habe mir extra einen neuen Account gemacht um mich nicht verwundbar zu machen, viele mögen mich kennen und schätzen - vielleicht hassen, aber dieses Thema ist mir echt wichtig und ich muss etwas dazu schreiben.

Ich glaube wirklich ich fing erst an zu leben als ich im September 2008 im Pariser Geoffroy Saint Hilaire die Nachricht erhielt, die man lieber nicht erhalten möchte, unheilbar krank zu sein - RUMMS! Seitdem hat sich viel, sehr viel verändert... ich hatte viel Zeit zum Nachdenken, vergoß Tränen und fiel in ein Selbstmitleid welches seines Gleichen sucht. Was kommt dann? Nunja, diese Frage stellte ich mir eventuell am Anfang, es ist vollkommen belanglos. Seit fast einem Jahr, jeden Tag, jeden Abend und so ziemlich jede freie Minute in der ich gerade beschäftigungslos bin denke ich eher, was wird aus meinen Freunden, meiner Familie, meiner Frau und vor allem - meiner Tochter wenn ich nicht mehr bin? Das ist entscheidend und wichtig, nicht solch ein Scheiss!

Plötzlich ordnet man Dinge ganz anders ein, meine Fresse - ich freue mich über ein "Bonjour" beim Bäcker wie ein Kind am Weihnachtsabend, der Pfirsich aus der franz. Ardèche ist nicht mehr nur ein blödes Obst, sondern ein kleines Rund voller Süsse, voller Leidenschaft - voller Sonne und Energie. Die Familie, die Freunde, Kollegen und Nachbarn bekommen einen Stellenwert der weit über die Vorstellungskraft hinaus geht. Es sind nicht nur Ängste die man in sich trägt, auch Freude über das Empfinden welches man sonst nicht hätte.

Ich denke viel zu viele Menschen machen sich Gedanken über Dinge, über die sie garnicht nachdenken sollten! Scheiss egal was kommt, wichtig ist nur - *was jetzt ist*!

Vielleicht habe ich noch ein Jahr, vielleicht nicht - aber eines kann ich euch versprechen, meine Gedanken werden sich aussschliesslich um die Menschen drehen, die ich vom ganzen Herzen liebe und nicht, ob ich nach dem Tod ein Frosch oder Schmetterling bin. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man manche Themen nicht als Bühne benutzt um schwache Witze zu reissen oder über Dinge zu reden von denen man nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hat.

Ich wünsche euch eine gute Nacht, macht was draus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sry, ich hab viel rumgekürzt und rumgeschnitten am Text, ich kriege ihn momentan nicht besser hin - die Message kommt hoffentlich trotzdem noch rüber.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

Immer nur im jetzt leben... sehr schön... keine Zukunftsperspektive, keine Pläne, keine Vorsorge... muss toll sein...


----------



## Leben.lieben (26. August 2009)

Das JETZT ist eher auf das Leben an sich bezogen - ich hatte gehofft man versteht das, du offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Leben.lieben schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra einen neuen Account gemacht um mich nicht verwundbar zu machen, viele mögen mich kennen und schätzen - vielleicht hassen, aber dieses Thema ist mir echt wichtig und ich muss etwas dazu schreiben.
> Ich glaube wirklich ich fing erst an zu leben als ich im September 2008 im Pariser Geoffroy Saint Hilaire die Nachricht erhielt, die man lieber nicht erhalten möchte, unheilbar krank zu sein - RUMMS! Seitdem hat sich viel, sehr viel verändert... ich hatte viel Zeit zum Nachdenken, vergoß Tränen und fiel in ein Selbstmitleid welches seines Gleichen sucht. Was kommt dann? Nunja, diese Frage stellte ich mir eventuell am Anfang, es ist vollkommen belanglos. Seit fast einem Jahr, jeden Tag, jeden Abend und so ziemlich jede freie Minute in der ich gerade beschäftigungslos bin denke ich eher, was wird aus meinen Freunden, meiner Familie, meiner Frau und vor allem - meiner Tochter wenn ich nicht mehr bin? Das ist entscheidend und wichtig, nicht solch ein Scheiss!
> Plötzlich ordnet man Dinge ganz anders ein, meine Fresse - ich freue mich über ein "Bonjour" beim Bäcker wie ein Kind am Weihnachtsabend, der Pfirsich aus der franz. Ardèche ist nicht mehr nur ein blödes Obst, sondern ein kleines Rund voller Süsse, voller Leidenschaft - voller Sonne und Energie. Die Familie, die Freunde, Kollegen und Nachbarn bekommen einen Stellenwert der weit über die Vorstellungskraft hinaus geht. Es sind nicht nur Ängste die man in sich trägt, auch Freude über das Empfinden welches man sonst nicht hätte.
> Ich denke viel zu viele Menschen machen sich Gedanken über Dinge, über die sie garnicht nachdenken sollten! Scheiss egal was kommt, wichtig ist nur - *was jetzt ist*!
> Vielleicht habe ich noch ein Jahr, vielleicht nicht - aber eines kann ich euch versprechen, meine Gedanken werden sich aussschliesslich um die Menschen drehen, die ich vom ganzen Herzen liebe ...Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man manche Themen nicht als Bühne benutzt um schwache Witze zu reissen oder über Dinge zu reden von denen man nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hat.



Oh, mein Gott! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Mitgefühl hast Du.
Das wünscht man keinem Menschen.

Das was Du aussprichst zeigt, worum es im Leben geht.
Dasselbige zu schätzen wissen, zu genießen und dankbar für alles zu sein, was man hat.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich ... *Gedanken wegwischt*



Selor schrieb:


> Immer nur im jetzt leben... sehr schön... keine Zukunftsperspektive, keine Pläne, keine Vorsorge... muss toll sein...


Glaubst Du das ist hilfreich in einer solchen Situation?
Kannst Du Dich in der Situation voll reinversetzen und nachempfinden wie beschissen man sich dann fühlt?
Du bist ein junger Mann und ich traue Dir zu, dass Du Dich angemessen verhalten kannst.

Denke mal drüber nach und sehe dies als wohlgemeinten Rat für Dein weiteres Leben.

(Wieder mal ein toller Beitrag eines Kopfmenschen,der sich nicht vollkommen in die Situation reinversetzen kann, sondern nur aus dem Geiste antwortet.  
Nehmen wir mal an, das die Geschichte wahr ist, dann ist so eine Antwort mit Sicherheit das Letzte, was man sucht oder sich als Feedback erhofft, wenn man sich so öffnet.)

Manche Menschen sollten wirklich dreimal vorher überlegen, bevor sie zu einem solch ernsten Thema und einem persönlich geschilderten Vorfall wagen zu antworten.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Immer nur im jetzt leben... sehr schön... keine Zukunftsperspektive, keine Pläne, keine Vorsorge... muss toll sein...



Verstehe! Du würdest langfristige Zukunftspläne schmieden wenn du unheilbar krank wärst? Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich Selor! Wenn man weiß, dass die eigene Zeit begrenzt ist, dann legt man den Schwerpunkt mehr Richtung "Jetzt"



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha die werden verdammt alt aussehn ohne private rentenvorsorge



Noch ein Trampelelefant im Porzellanladen! 

DU hast ja nichtmal ne private Altersvorsorge! Also erzähl jemanden der Krank ist nicht so ein Mist!


@leben.lieben

Ich kann es gut nachvollziehen. Ich glaube es würd mir genauso gehen. Laß dich von ihnen nicht beeindrucken. Wenn es jemand zu gut geht, wird er schnell übermütig.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2009)

Leben.lieben schrieb:


> Seit fast einem Jahr, jeden Tag, jeden Abend und so ziemlich jede freie Minute in der ich gerade beschäftigungslos bin denke ich eher, was wird aus meinen Freunden, meiner Familie, meiner Frau und vor allem - meiner Tochter wenn ich nicht mehr bin? Das ist entscheidend und wichtig, nicht solch ein Scheiss!


Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du uns ausreden, über Themen wie "Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod" zu diskutieren und zu philosophieren, weil du findest, dass das unwichtig und "scheiss" ist? Stattdessen sollen wir es dir gleich tun und darüber rumheulen, was mit den Leuten wird, die wir zurücklassen?

Ich sag dir was: Nö. Jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, im guten wie im schlechten. Das was du da projezierst ist einfach nur deine eigene Ignoranz, deine eigene Hilflosigkeit, deine eigene Angst und dein eigener, auf andere übertragener, Egoismus. Statt dich im Angesicht des Todes einfach mal nur um dich und dein Leben zu kümmern, drehen sich deine Gedanken in "so ziemlich jeder freien Minute" (in der du keine Ablenkung hast) um Dinge, die dir schaden und schmerzen, statt dass sie dir helfen und dich erleichtern.

Jedem das seine. Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde in so einer Situation 100% eine andere Wahl treffen. "Loslassen" wäre hier glaube ein gutes Stichwort.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, dass die eigene Zeit begrenzt ist, dann legt man den Schwerpunkt mehr Richtung "Jetzt"


Jedermans Zeit ist begrenzt. Nur im Gegensatz zu prognostizierten Todeszeitpunkten, auf Grund einer Krankheit, wissen wir nicht, wann bei uns Schicht im Schacht ist.


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du uns ausreden, über Themen wie "Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod" zu diskutieren und zu philosophieren, weil du findest, dass das unwichtig und "scheiss" ist? Stattdessen sollen wir es dir gleich tun und darüber rumheulen, was mit den Leuten wird, die wir zurücklassen?


Wo heult er denn rum? Er denkt lieber an seine Familie und Freunde nach als über das, was mit seinem Körper nach dem Tod passiert. 



> Ich sag dir was: Nö. Jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, im guten wie im schlechten.


Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Weil jeder fûr sich selbst verantwortlich ist sollte man lieber nicht an seine Familie und Freunde denken und schauen, was nach dem Tod kommt? Klar.



> Das was du da projezierst ist einfach nur deine eigene Ignoranz, deine eigene Hilflosigkeit, deine eigene Angst und dein eigener, auf andere übertragener, Egoismus.


So ein Schwachsinn. 



> Statt dich im Angesicht des Todes einfach mal nur um dich und dein Leben zu kümmern, drehen sich deine Gedanken in "so ziemlich jeder freien Minute" (in der du keine Ablenkung hast) um Dinge, die dir schaden und schmerzen, statt dass sie dir helfen und dich erleichtern.


Er denkt lieber an Freunde und Familie... also ich bezweifle mal ganz stark das ihm das schadet. Das werden die Personen sein die ihm Kraft geben!



> Ich an deiner Stelle würde in so einer Situation 100% eine andere Wahl treffen. Aber jedem das seine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, du würdest dich in einem Loch einschliessen und nachdenken was mit dir passiert... coole Sache - besonders für die Familie für die die Situation auch nicht leicht ist.



> Jedermans Zeit ist begrenzt. Nur im Gegensatz zu prognostizierten Todeszeitpunkten, auf Grund einer Krankheit, wissen wir nicht, wann bei uns Schicht im Schacht ist.


Und?


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du uns ausreden, über Themen wie "Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod" zu diskutieren und zu philosophieren, weil du findest, dass das unwichtig und "scheiss" ist?
> 
> Statt dich im Angesicht des Todes einfach mal nur um dich und dein Leben zu kümmern, drehen sich deine Gedanken in "so ziemlich jeder freien Minute" (in der du keine Ablenkung hast) um Dinge, die dir schaden und schmerzen, statt dass sie dir helfen und dich erleichtern.
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich das richtige verstehe dann steht er hier als Betroffener und zeigt auf, das man in solchen Situation, um andere Dinge Gedanken macht, grade wenn man eine eigene Familie hat und die alleine zurücklassen muß.

Ich weiß nicht ob das alle anwesenden ansatzweise nachvollziehen können. ^^

Von "Loslassen" und eine wohl andere Wahl treffen.
Hut ab, wenn man es in so einer Situation kann.
Bisher sind das für mich nicht mehr als große Worte.

Das wir in der Regel nicht wissen, wann unsere Lebensuhr abläuft ist sicherlich besser, weil sonst wären noch mehr am durchdrehen.

Er hat nach meiner Interpretation nicht gesagt, dass man sich über gewissen Sachen keine Meinung und Gedanken machen kann und dass der Blickwinckel in dem Zustand ein ander ist, ist sicherlich verständlich.

Das man seine verbleibende Zeit in einem Forum steckt ist mir aber sehr susbekt und beeinflußt auch ein wenig meine Überzeugung über den Wahrheitsgehalt, obwohl es sich sehr stimmig und schlüssig anhört.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Ich glaub auch das du es etwas falsch verstanden hast Stancer.

Natürlich ist von jedem die Zeit begrenzt. Aber normalerweise gibt es eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man noch länger Leben kann wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt. Wenn du aber eine unheilbare Krankheit hast und dir gesagt wird, du wirst eben mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr lange leben verändern sich die Prioritäten schlagartig!

Vorher:

Du stehst morgens auf, Frühstückst, gehst arbeiten, abends kommste nach Hause, mit dem Hund raus und dann haste noch ein wenig Zeit mit deiner Frau wie immer.....

Nachher:

Danke Gott für diesen neuen Tag! Ja! Du genießt das Frühstück und schliest dabei die Augen, früher hast du vorm arbeiten die Brötchen fast in dich reingebaggert und den Kaffee weggeext, erst jetzt hast du wieder festgestellt wie toll Frühstücken eigentlich ist. Du gehst nicht arbeiten sondern machst Dinge die du schon immer mal tun wolltest. Und du freust dich darauf mit deinem Hund Zeit zu verbringen, richtest Abends ein romantisches Essen für deine Frau hin und sagst ihr wieder wie sehr du sie doch liebst.


Ich glaube schon das man intensiver lebt, wenn man weiß das die Zeit höchstwahrscheinlich kürzer ist als bei anderen.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das man intensiver lebt, wenn man weiß das die Zeit höchstwahrscheinlich kürzer ist als bei anderen.


Genauso sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das man intensiver lebt, wenn man weiß das die Zeit höchstwahrscheinlich kürzer ist als bei anderen.


Genauso verstehe ich den Kommentar von Lebenlieben. Er schrieb ja, sein Leben fing erst richtig an (so in der Art) als er die Nachricht bekam.

btw: 
Für das übliche wie Lebensversicherungen, Hinterbliebenenschutz etc. pp. hat man als verantwortungsbewusster Mensch im nicht mehr allzu jungen Alter sicherlich gesorgt. Das sollte einen im Normalfall nicht mehr belasten denke bzw. hoffe ich.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wo heult er denn rum? Er denkt lieber an seine Familie und Freunde nach als über das, was mit seinem Körper nach dem Tod passiert.





Leben.lieben schrieb:


> Seit fast einem Jahr, jeden Tag, jeden Abend und so ziemlich jede freie Minute in der ich gerade beschäftigungslos bin denke ich eher, was wird aus meinen Freunden, meiner Familie, meiner Frau und vor allem - meiner Tochter wenn ich nicht mehr bin? *Das ist entscheidend und wichtig, nicht solch ein Scheiss!*
> [...]
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man manche Themen nicht als Bühne benutzt um schwache Witze zu reissen *oder über Dinge zu reden von denen man nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hat.*


Da heult er rum und verallgemeinert. Schon als er geheiratet und Kinder gezeugt hat, war ihm klar, dass er irgendwann sterben muss und vlt. Familie zurücklässt. Warum jetzt so betroffen? Vielleicht weil er damals nicht dran gedacht hat? Es ihm komplett egal war? Er geglaubt hat, das hält alles ewig und er lebt ewig? Selber schuld?
Außerdem scheint er zu wissen, was "entscheidend und wichtig" und was "scheiss" ist. Für sein eigenes Leben mag das zutreffen, klar, red ich ihm auch nicht aus. Aber er soll mal begreifen, dass das nur für ihn allein gelten mag. Für mein Leben trifft das nicht zu. Und den Punkt scheint er zu ignorieren.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Weil jeder fûr sich selbst verantwortlich ist sollte man lieber nicht an seine Familie und Freunde denken und schauen, was nach dem Tod kommt? Klar.


Kannst du irgendwas an den Umständen ändern, wenn du dich jede freie Minute mit unnützen Gedanken quälst, auf die du sowieso keinen Einfluss hast? Wenn er das glaubt, ok. Aber auch hier gilt: Es ist seine eigene Welt. Die gilt nur für ihn.

Außerdem hat das mehr mit dem Thema zu tun, als man denkt. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Jeder entscheidet selbst, wie er die Welt sieht. Wie er sein Leben sieht. Und wie er das Leben der anderen sieht. Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit, die ein einziger Mensch von sich schließend auf alle anderen Menschen hier gleichsam anwenden kann.



Potpotom schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn.


In deinen Augen.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Er denkt lieber an Freunde und Familie... also ich bezweifle mal ganz stark das ihm das schadet. Das werden die Personen sein die ihm Kraft geben!


Bezweifel ich. Es schadet ihm, indem er in einem Gedankenkarussell festsitzt, aus dem er keinen Ausweg kennt.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Ja, du würdest dich in einem Loch einschliessen und nachdenken was mit dir passiert... coole Sache - besonders für die Familie für die die Situation auch nicht leicht ist.


Aha. Interessante und grottenschlechte Schlussfolgerung. Kennen wir uns irgendwie?

--

Tante Edith meint: Außerdem wäre es gut, wenn wir zum Thema zurückkommen könnten. Das ist immernoch *"Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod"* - Leben.lieben hat das ziemlich Offtopic getrieben.


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

> Schon als er geheiratet und Kinder gezeugt hat, war ihm klar, dass er irgendwann sterben muss und vlt. Familie zurücklässt. Warum jetzt so betroffen?


Ab hier lese ich lieber nicht weiter... sorry, aber das ist mir zu blöd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2009)

Wenn dir die Meinungen anderer Leute "zu blöd" sind, nur weil sie dir komplett gegen den Strich gehen, solltest du es vielleicht vermeiden, an Diskussionen teilzunehmen. Das kann dabei nämlich öfters mal passieren.

Um was klarzustellen: Mir würde es an seiner Stelle genauso schwer fallen, Familie und Freunde zurückzulassen. Solche Erfahrungen machen viele Menschen im Leben, nicht nur durch Krankheit oder Unfall gebrachten Tod. Auch durch kaputt gegangene Beziehungen, Freundschaften oder einfach nur weil Menschen wegziehen. Das gibts tagtäglich und ist mir auch schon quer durchs Gemüsebeet passiert.
Es gibt welche, die kommen nach einer (notwendigen) Trauerphase darüber hinweg und Leben IHR Leben weiter. Und es gibt andere, die bleiben in ihrem Selbstmitleid und ihrer Resignation hängen. Aber auf jeden Fall kommt es auf DICH an, was du daraus machst!


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Meinungen anderer Leute "zu blöd" sind, nur weil sie dir komplett gegen den Strich gehen, solltest du es vielleicht vermeiden, an Diskussionen teilzunehmen. Das kann dabei nämlich öfters mal passieren.





> Schon als er geheiratet und Kinder gezeugt hat, war ihm klar, dass er irgendwann sterben muss und vlt. Familie zurücklässt. Warum jetzt so betroffen?



Was bitte soll man dazu noch sagen? Ich will garnicht mehr wissen was du da noch so hingeklatscht hast und erspare es mir lieber gleich. Da verabschiede ich mich lieber von der "Diskussion".


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2009)

Die Frage ist doch im Grunde: Warum nimmt sich jemand, den niemand hier kennt und der von niemandem erkannt werden will, das Recht (um nicht zu sagen die Frechheit) heraus, ein Thema wo wir über "Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod" diskutieren und philosophieren, mit seiner Schicksalsgeschichte so abseits zu ziehen, dass nun daraus irgendwie ein "Streit" wird, wo der eine dem anderen seine Meinungen und Äußerungen vorwirft oder abwertet?

Ich will sein Schicksal weder anzweifeln noch bewerten. Wenn er es trägt, hat er mein Mitgefühl. Aber verbietet er uns etwa die Diskussion, indem er meint, dass diese Themen "solch ein scheiss" sind und dass er sich wünscht, wir würden nicht über Dinge reden, von denen wir nicht "den Hauch einer Ahnung" haben? Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?

Das macht mich eigentlich grad so ein bisschen kaltschnauzig. Man sieht oder hört genug von tragischen Schicksalen von Menschen jeden Tag, entweder auf der Straße, durch Freunde oder im Fernsehen. Dass da jetzt jemand so auf sich aufmerksam machen und uns den Spaß an der Diskussion und Philosophie versauen will, finde ich schon recht unpassend.


----------



## 11Raiden (27. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch im Grunde: Warum nimmt sich jemand, den niemand hier kennt und der von niemandem erkannt werden will, das Recht (um nicht zu sagen die Frechheit) heraus, ein Thema wo wir über "Sterben und Leben nach dem Tod" diskutieren und philosophieren, mit seiner Schicksalsgeschichte so abseits zu ziehen, dass nun daraus irgendwie ein "Streit" wird, wo der eine dem anderen seine Meinungen und Äußerungen vorwirft oder abwertet?
> Ich will sein Schicksal weder anzweifeln noch bewerten. Wenn er es trägt, hat er mein Mitgefühl. Aber verbietet er uns etwa die Diskussion, indem er meint, dass diese Themen "solch ein scheiss" sind und dass er sich wünscht, wir würden nicht über Dinge reden, von denen wir nicht "den Hauch einer Ahnung" haben? Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?
> Das macht mich eigentlich grad so ein bisschen kaltschnauzig. Man sieht oder hört genug von tragischen Schicksalen von Menschen jeden Tag, entweder auf der Straße, durch Freunde oder im Fernsehen. Dass da jetzt jemand so auf sich aufmerksam machen und uns den Spaß an der Diskussion und Philosophie versauen will, finde ich schon recht unpassend.



Das ein Betroffener, der sich schneller als ihm lieb ist, der Situation stellen muß, zu dem Thema wohl weniger philosophisch und offen äußern kann, das ist für mich unbestritten.

Es gilt dabei etwas Nachsicht und Verständis für seine Lebenslage ihm entgegen zu bringen.
Klar ist keiner möchte mit ihm tauschen und seinen Platz einnehmen.

Der Text klingt ziemlich nach Wahrheitsgehalt. Doch stelle ich mir die Frage, warum man sich nicht vollständig zeigt und in diesem Zustand in einem Forum unterwegs ist und sich nicht mehr als 2 mal zu dem Thema geäußert hat und dannach in der Versenkung verschwindet.

Sollte es darum gehen, darauf hinzuweisen, das Totkranke die Situation anders sehen, so war das sicherlich von vorherein von den meisten, wenn nicht allen, bekannt.

Wenn es nicht der Wahrheit entsprach empfinde ich es dreist, wenn es der Realität entspricht so hat er mein Mitgefühl.

Auf eine PM hat er bisher nicht reagiert, was er auch nicht muß, mir aber den Verdacht nahe liegt, dass es doch nur um Verwirrung ging.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Sollte es darum gehen, darauf hinzuweisen, das Totkranke die Situation anders sehen, so war das sicherlich von vorherein von den meisten, wenn nicht allen, bekannt.


Ja, eben. Und der Punkt hierbei ist auch, dass nunmal nicht alle Todkranken alles gleich (schwarz) sehen. Wechselt mal die Kultur und geht mal nach Indien, Tibet, ... Sicherlich gibts da auch viel Tränen und Schmerz, wenn jemand aus der Familie so eine Nachricht erhält. Aber in der Regel ist die Spiritualität in solchen Kulturen viel tiefer verankert als bei uns und ein Verständnis von Reinkarnation und Wiedergeburt natürlich. Denen fällt das Loslassen und Abschied nehmen viel leichter.


----------



## Leben.lieben (27. August 2009)

Mir fehlen gerade ein wenig die Worte, ich wollte niemandem verbieten über unser Ende zu philosophieren oder sich Gedanken dazu zu machen. Ich fände es besser, wenn sich jeder mit dem Leben beschäftigt, es geniesst und nicht über etwaige Dinge nach dem Tode nachdenkt. Ich wollte keinen beleidigen oder als "ahnungslos" hinstellen - tut mir wirklich leid wenn das so rüberkam.

Das man vorsorglich um Hinterbliebenenversorgung etc. kümmert ist doch selbstverständlich - hätte nicht erwartet, dass ich das gesondert hätte erwähnen müssen.

Tut mir leid, wenn ein MOD das alles löschen möchte habe ich nichts dagegen - ich dachte meine Meinung passt in diesen Thread, in dem es um den Tod und dem danach ging. Hätte ich geahnt wie sehr man mich hier in den Dreck zieht hätte ich das natürlich gelassen.


----------



## 11Raiden (27. August 2009)

Leben.lieben schrieb:


> Mir fehlen gerade ein wenig die Worte, ich wollte niemandem verbieten über unser Ende zu philosophieren oder sich Gedanken dazu zu machen. Ich fände es besser, wenn sich jeder mit dem Leben beschäftigt, es geniesst und nicht über etwaige Dinge nach dem Tode nachdenkt. Ich wollte keinen beleidigen oder als "ahnungslos" hinstellen - tut mir wirklich leid wenn das so rüberkam.



Genau das ist ist es ja, was Leben ausmacht.
Verschiedene Menschen = verschiedene Meinungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ansatz, dass man sich mit dem Leben befassen sollte, weil es relativ kurz ist halte ich hoch und in Ehren, weil darum sollte es eigentlich gehen.

Warum die Menschen über den Tod und die Folgen diskutieren?
Ich für meinen Teil glaube, dass man vor allen damit beschäftigt, was man nichts weiß bzw. kennt oder vor dem man Angst hat.
Dazu gehört auch der Tod. Man möchte seinen Leben einen Sinn geben.
Vielen Menschen fällt das sicherlich schwer, vor allem weil der Tod relativ willkürlich kommen kann.

Ich versuche mich auch an die positiven Seiten des Lebens zu halten, aber jeder von, der eine mehr der andere weniger faziniert sicher das Thema auf die ein oder andere Art und Weise oder hat ein Stück weit Angst oder Interesse und möchte ikshc mit dem Theman vor dem Ableben auseinandergesetzt haben.

Das kann sogar dazu führen, dass man sein große Furcht über den Tod verliert und das Leben als solches mehr annehmen kann und den Tod als ein Bestandteil davon.

Was wäre, wenn wir alle ewig leben würden?
Es wäre hier noch voller als es jetzt schon ist, also hat es seinen Sinn in der Natur jedem Leben seine Zeit und seinen Raum zu geben.

Ich persönlich empfinde den Umstand tröstlich, das ich nicht glaube das alles umsonst war und mein Leben einen Sinn hat und ich Erfahrungen sammeln kann, die soweit es Reinkarnation gibt und ein großes vergessen, diese Fähigkeiten, Weisheiten und Erkenntnisse latent als intuitives Wissen zu Verfügung habe, aber mich als Gnade nicht an meine ganzen Verstrickungen erinnern muß.

Kann sein, muß aber nicht.
Ob es richtig ist oder nicht, sagt Euch dann das Licht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2009)

Leben.lieben schrieb:


> Ich fände es besser, wenn sich jeder mit dem Leben beschäftigt, es geniesst und nicht über etwaige Dinge nach dem Tode nachdenkt.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das in etwa bereits gefühlte 90% der Menschheit macht? "Scheiss drauf, was danach kommen könnte. Genießen, konsumieren und der Rest ist erstmal egal ..." Wenn du das so siehst und auch so lebst, völlig richtig für dich. Aber trotzdem verfehlst du damit schonwieder das Thema. Denn darum gehts hier nicht.



Leben.lieben schrieb:


> [...] Hätte ich geahnt wie sehr man mich hier in den Dreck zieht hätte ich das natürlich gelassen.


Damit, dass du dich so respektlos über den bisherigen Diskussionsverlauf (falls du ihn dir überhaupt durchgelesen und Gedanken darüber gemacht hast) geäußert hast, hast du dich quasi selber durch den Dreck gezogen. Oder was hast du erwartet? Dass wir alle sagen "Ja, fremder unbekannter. Du hast recht. Wir hören sofort damit auf!"


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Damit, dass du dich so respektlos über den bisherigen Diskussionsverlauf (falls du ihn dir überhaupt durchgelesen und Gedanken darüber gemacht hast) geäußert hast, hast du dich quasi selber durch den Dreck gezogen. Oder was hast du erwartet? Dass wir alle sagen "Ja, fremder unbekannter. Du hast recht. Wir hören sofort damit auf!"



Ich glaube er wollte uns einfach mal sagen wie schnell es gehen kann das man erfährt dass man doch nicht mehr solange hat wie man dachte. Und sich auf einmal "die Sicht der Dinge" völlig verändert.

Ich würde sowas auch nicht hier an die große Glocke hängen wollen weil ich Angst davor hätte entweder übertriebenes Mitleid oder pubertierende Kommentare zu kriegen. Ok, ich würds hier aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht unter nem Deckname schreiben...

Aber was mich mal interessieren würde Spectrum, was veranlasst dich so deratig "überhitzt" zu reagieren? So kenne ich dich nicht und ich denke es gibt einen Grund warum du so an die Decke gehst. Verratest du ihn uns?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2031043

Deswegen.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube er wollte uns einfach mal sagen wie schnell es gehen kann das man erfährt dass man doch nicht mehr solange hat wie man dachte. Und sich auf einmal "die Sicht der Dinge" völlig verändert.


Ja, damit hat er ja auch recht. Aber würden wir alle nicht viel bewußter leben, wenn uns dieser Fakt wirklich klar wäre, dass du und ich und jeder Mensch, den wir sehen, irgendwann mal sterben muss? Ignorieren wir diesen Punkt nicht einfach nur tagtäglich und geben uns dem Strudel des Alltags hin?


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, damit hat er ja auch recht. Aber würden wir alle nicht viel bewußter leben, wenn uns dieser Fakt wirklich klar wäre, dass du und ich und jeder Mensch, den wir sehen, irgendwann mal sterben muss? Ignorieren wir diesen Punkt nicht einfach nur tagtäglich und geben uns dem Strudel des Alltags hin?




Ich würde sagen: "Wir leben unterschiedlich bewußt damit!" Es kommt darauf an was für Erfahrungen man im Leben gemacht hat! Wer schonmal richtig verletzt oder krank war denkt auch anders, als ein Mensch der bisher ein unbekümmertes Leben hatte!

Wenn mich wer fragt wie es mir geht sag ich meist: "Ganz gut, ich klag nur über das Übliche!" Wie oft klagen wir über lange Arbeitszeiten, schlechtes Wetter und und und? Anstatt das wir froh sind, dass wir Gesund sind? Und selbst wenn man es tut, verfält man zu schnell in Alltagsroutine, man hat sich wieder daran gewöhnt und hats vergessen. Wenn man nicht ab und zu einfach stehen bleibt und darüber nachdenkt.

Er hat absolut recht wenn er sagt:"Denke immer daran, du weißt nicht wie lange du lebst!" Und dementsprechend muß man so handeln das man immer ein Lebenswertes Leben hat (Zukunft planen, vorsorgen) und trotzdem am Schluß sagen kann: "ja ich habe gelebt!" Diese Mischung ist nicht einfach und es gibt keine allgemeingültige Regel wie man das am besten macht. 

Ich denke du warst so sauer weil du verstanden hast, wir sollen nicht über den Tod nachdenken sondern uns einfach des Lebens erfreuen. Auf eine Art hat er recht. Man sollte sich keine Sorgen um den Tod machen, denn der kommt von ganz alleine! Andererseits hat er vergessen, dass er erst diese Lebenshaltung eingenommen hat, als er sich zwangsläufig damit beschäftigen mußte!

Deshalb glaube ich, es ist wichtig darüber zu sprechen, Dinge zu Regeln bevor etwas passiert und trotzdem nicht zu vergessen zu leben!


----------



## 11Raiden (27. August 2009)

So und nun nachdem sich alle die Möglichkeit hatten zu Wort zu kommen, stimmen wir sicher damit überein das wir mit einem Menschen mit einem schweren Schicksal nicht tauschen wollen und Mitgefühl haben.

Wir können gerne weiter philosophieren, dich sollten wir nicht vergessen, das es Menschen gibt in Lebensumständen, die unsere Diskussion nicht so ganz verstehen, weil sie eine andere Sicht der Dinge haben.

Das ist auch gut so, auch wenn sie Dampf abgelassen haben sollten oder es so aufgefaßt wurde, so haben andere auch genug Dampf abgelassen und der Kessel kann nun wieder normal weiterarbeiten ohne zu explodieren. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich denke du warst so sauer weil du verstanden hast, wir sollen nicht über den Tod nachdenken sondern uns einfach des Lebens erfreuen. Auf eine Art hat er recht. Man sollte sich keine Sorgen um den Tod machen, denn der kommt von ganz alleine! Andererseits hat er vergessen, dass er erst diese Lebenshaltung eingenommen hat, als er sich zwangsläufig damit beschäftigen mußte!


Ja, denke so können wir's zusammenfassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (29. Dezember 2009)

Welchen Sinn hat dieses Leben eigentlich das wir führen? Wozu gibts es Menschen? Wofür Entwickeln wir uns weiter? Fragen, auf die der Mensch keine Antowrten hat...bis heute!

Manche mögen jetzt schon zu beginn, beim lesen des Treath - Titels denken: "Omg schon wieder so ein verrückter Spinner". Doch spätestens jetzt, werden 99% der Menscheit wieder den X - Button drücken. Daher möchte ich das 1% dazu aufrufen sich Gedanken zu machen, fragen zu stellen und eventuell selber ergänzen zu dem, was ich nun gleich Schreiben werde. 

Ich führte vor 2 Tagen ein sehr interessantes Gespräch mit jemanden, der die Welt anders betrachtet, und wirklich erst einmal denkt, bevor er handelt. Das gab mir Anregungen, selbst einmal mir Gedanken zu machen. Da ich derzeit auch selber kein sehr gutes Leben führe, begann ich mir Gedanken zu machen, wiso "ich"? Sicher viele haben dieses Problem, das sie glauben, die Welt hätte sich gegen Sie verschworen. Nun ich denke vor mich hin und stelle mir selber die Frage: " Wozu Lebe ich, wenn es eh nur Scheiße ist?". Ich beginne zu Denken. Sehr lange, sehr viel und sehr Intensiv.
Ich kam zu dem Schluss das es einen Sinn hat! Da er für mich, als Mensch, gilt, gilt er für so ziemhmlich alle. 

"Der Sinn des Lebens" besteht darin eine Welt, die uns "Geschenkt" wurde, aufzubauen, sie nach unseren Vorstellungen zu gestallten und sie für die Nachwelt zu erhalten. 

Wie man sah, lappte das viele Millionen Jahre, und die Erde Entwickelte sich sehr gut! Doch nun kommen die großen "Umwelt - Probleme". Da ich diese aber nicht weiter diskutieren möchte, switche ich auf das eigentliche Thema zurück.

Nunja stellt sich die Frage: WOFÜR sollen wir diese Welt aufbauen? 
Einerseits, um sie für die nachwelt zu erhalten! Die Erde ist ein Geschenkt, sei dahin gestellt von wem, und wir sollten diese Geschenk hüten, wie unser eigen Fleisch & Blut! Seit Jahrtausenden beschäftigen wir Menschen uns mit der Erde! Wir bringen sie zum erblühen und sie Entwickelt sich weiter. 

Stellt sich die Nächste Frage:
WARUM wurde uns diese Welt geschenkt?
Ich denke die Erde sollte einfach nicht auf ewig dazu "verdammt" sein Nur Feuer, Lava und Magma zu beherbergen, sondern das Leben erwecken! 

Warum gerade die Erde?
Nunja derzeit wissen wir nur, das der Mars (war glaub ich der, korrigiert mich, wenn ich Falsch liege) Wasser beherbergt, mit ausnahme der Erde. Und wie wir wissen gibt es ohne Wasser auch kein Leben. Nicht umsonst war der Ursprung im Wasser. 

Warum sollte es überhaupt Leben geben?
Nunja alle Planeten unserem Sonnensystem sind öde, trostlos und ohne ein stück Leben. Und ich verbinde Leben in diesem zusammenhang nun mit FREUDE. Ich denke, das wir einfach einen Planeten schaffen sollen, oder bereit getan haben, der Freude ins Universum bringen soll.

Mir persöhnlich stellen sich nun keine weiteren Fragen, sollte euch noch etwas einfallen, stellt diese bitte, und ich werde mir Gedanken machen! 



Ich wünsche euch hiermit eine gute, erholsame und wunder volle Nacht! Schlaft ruhig, und vielleicht auch mit der Erkenntnis "JA! MEIN LEBEN HAT EINEN SINN!"

Ps: Für alle die nun glauben, ich bin mitte 50, habe Matura und bin ein annerkannter Proffessor, muss ich euch enttäuschen. Ich bin selbst erst 15 Jahre alt, Männlich, leben in der Föhrenau und ich kann sagen: DENKEN tut nicht weh! Es ist eine bereicherung fürs Leben! 

So Hiermit kann das geflame über das "dumme kiddy vom kaff der welt! auch schon Beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Nunja alle Planeten inserer Galaxie sind öde, trostlos und ohne ein stück Leben.



Da weißt du aber mehr als alle Wissenschaftler... in unserem Sonnensystem ja, da hast du recht... aber in der Galaxie sind Abermilliarden Sterne und Milliarden Planeten...

Der erste Kommentar nach dem durchlesen, ich editier noch was rein, wenn mir dazu noch was einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (29. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da weißt du aber mehr als alle Wissenschaftler... in unserem Sonnensystem ja, da hast du recht... aber in der Galaxie sind Abermilliarden Sterne und Milliarden Planeten...
> 
> Der erste Kommentar nach dem durchlesen, ich editier noch was rein, wenn mir dazu noch was einfällt
> 
> ...



Hmm ich hab auch eig. nur unsre 9 Planeten gemeint :-/ Mir fiehl nur nit ein, das es auch "Sonnensystem" genannt wird :O ich editier das mal schnell

Edit: So Eiditiert, sollte noch etwas falsch sein bitte ich nochmals um Korrektur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dir Jedenfals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist 42 und 21 nur die halbe Wahrheit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

"Auch Sonnensystem"?

Sonnensystem, Solarsystem, Sol System (nach unserem Stern)... aber niemals Galaxie ^^


----------



## Howjin15 (29. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Auch Sonnensystem"?
> 
> Sonnensystem, Solarsystem, Sol System (nach unserem Stern)... aber niemals Galaxie ^^




Ja danke aber ich bin erst 15, da muss man noch viel viel Lernen *g*.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Das ist keine Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ich hör jetzt auf zu spamm0rn xD


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Rein biologisch betrachtet ist der einzige Sinn jedes Organismus, sich fortzupflanzen. Was die Menschheit da nen Bullshit gemacht hat, ist echt nicht zu glauben. Wozu Regeln? Wozu arbeiten? WIESO zum Geier brauchen wir Gesetze? Das widerspricht unserer Natur, ausserdem ist es doch lame, jeden Tag arbeiten zu gehen, wenn man nur achtzig Jahre lebt.


----------



## M-Tee (30. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir die Frage in letzter Zeit auch oft gestellt.
Sofern man einen Glauben hat, der ein Leben nach dem Tod in Betracht zieht besteht der Sinn wohl darin sein Leben so zu leben, dass es auf die nächste "Stufe" weiterführt. Das dies eine sehr angenehme Art ist den Sinn zu definieren erkennt man wohl auch daran, dass die meisten Religionen in irgend einer Art das irdische Leben als Vorbereitungsphase sehen.

Reo_Mc hat wohl auch Recht, dass aus biologischer Sicht die Weitergabe des Erbguts der Sinn ist. Jedoch stellt sich dann die Frage: Wofür? Welchen Einfluss hat es auf mich, dass meine Spezies weiter lebt. Nur weil jedes Lebewesen darauf hinarbeitet (mit einigen Ausnahmen, z.B. Teile unsrer eigenen Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) seine eigene Existenz und die Existenz der eigene Gattung so lange wie möglich aufrecht zu erhalten, muss das ja nicht zwingend der Sinn des Lebens sein.

Bemessen daran, dass jedes Lebewesen irgendwann sowieso stirbt und (zumindest noch) niemand wissen kann, was danach kommt, kann man sowieso sagen, dass wirklich alles auf der Welt gleichermaßen sinnlos ist. 

Da der Mensch aber nun bekanntermaßen gerne lebt (zumindest die meisten von uns) und gewisse Dinge mehr mag als andere könnte man den Sinn des Lebens wohl darin finden, dass man seine Lebenszeit so angenehm wie möglich gestaltet.

-Die Gedanken eines Typen, der immoment viel zu viel Zeit zum nachdenken hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist zu sterben


----------



## Ol@f (30. Dezember 2009)

Klingt ja wirklich tiefgründig.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens ist zu sterben



Sehr grob formuliert aber eig genau meine Auffassung
es gibt hinter nichts einen Sinn was seine Existenz begründen würde
Wir leben um des Lebens willen


----------



## Howjin15 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten bisher. und Ja es sollt Tiefgründig sein. Doch einer allein, kann sich nicht überlegen was nun wirklich der Sinn des Lebens ist, sondern nur eine Gemeindschaft, wo jeder seinen Teil beiträgt! 

Lg Howjin15


----------



## Raethor (30. Dezember 2009)

42


----------



## Kleipd (30. Dezember 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> 42.



ähm......ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Dezember 2009)

Was habt ihr eigtl alle mit dieser 42?^^ Ich weiss darüber gibts riesige kalkulationen etc aber trotzdem...oO
Wenn man echt alles nur mathematisch erklären will hat man auch nen Teil des Sinnes vom Leben net kapiert...


----------



## Ol@f (30. Dezember 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigtl alle mit dieser 42?^^ Ich weiss darüber gibts riesige kalkulationen etc aber trotzdem...oO
> Wenn man echt alles nur mathematisch erklären will hat man auch nen Teil des Sinnes vom Leben net kapiert...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_%28Antwort%29


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Dezember 2009)

Och nöööö ... Nich schonwieder so'n Thread ... Davon gabs doch in diesem Jahr schon 38 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=120153
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=136883
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90819
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131412
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123044
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127441
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122886
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119814
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102495

Und das waren nur die Threads von den ersten beiden Seiten, wenn man nach "sinn lebens gott universum welt" sucht.

@Howjin: Deine Signatur ist zu hoch. Darf laut Netiquette nur 200px hoch sein.


----------



## Firun (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wie der User spectrumizer schon richtig geschrieben hat gibt es diese Threads schon sehr häufig, und ein Blick in *die Suchfunktion* wäre vor dem eröffnen des Themas hier sicherlich nicht verkehrt gewesen. 

Ich werde dieses Thema hier mit einem älteren verbinden, danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Alion (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Rein biologisch betrachtet ist der einzige Sinn jedes Organismus, sich fortzupflanzen. Was die Menschheit da nen Bullshit gemacht hat, ist echt nicht zu glauben. Wozu Regeln? Wozu arbeiten? WIESO zum Geier brauchen wir Gesetze? Das widerspricht unserer Natur, ausserdem ist es doch lame, jeden Tag arbeiten zu gehen, wenn man nur achtzig Jahre lebt.


Eigentlich hast du ja recht. Der Sinn des Lebens ist seine DNS weiterzugeben und sich zu vermehren. Was aber ebenfalls in der Natur der Menschen liegt zu schauen, dass es seinen Nachkommen besser geht und seine eigene Lebenssituation zu verbessern. Arbeiten ist notwendig, dass wir unseren Lebensstandart Aufrechterhalten können.
Und genau deshalb brauchen wir auch Gesetzte. Sie schützen uns und unsere Nachkommen.


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Was nach dem Tod wirklich sein wird, weiss keiner von uns, drum kann auch ich nur spekulieren. Aber bezüglich "Hölle" gabs da mal ne wunderschöne Sequenz in der Serie "Angel" (in der es um einen Vampirjäger geht, der selbst auch ein Vampir ist): Der Held der Serie steigt mit einem Oberbösewicht in dessen Firma in einen Aufzug. Der Aufzug fährt tiefer und tiefer und tiefer, Etage -1, -2, -3, ... -99, -100, bis der Aufzug schlussendlich im untersten Geschoss ankommt. (Als Zuschauer denkt man nun: wenn sich die Tür öffnet, werden die wohl in ner brennenden Umgebung mit Dämonen rauskommen oder sowas) Die Tür öffnet sich und...

...

Der Held befindet sich wieder dort, wo er in den Aufzug eingestiegen ist. Die Aussage dazu lautet mehr oder weniger "Die Hölle ist auf Erden selbst". Das ist ein recht tiefgründiger philosophisch-religiös inspirierter Einblick in die Gedanken des Autors. Denn in der Serie gehts meistens vor allem um Action, kombiniert mit tiefschwarzem Humor, aber eher weniger um effektiv tiefgründige Gedanken.
Zusätzlich wird das Ganze untermautert, indem die wahren Bösewichte der Serie Besitzer einer Anwaltskanzlei sind und dadurch ihre niederen Machenschaften finanzieren. Gerade wenn man sich die amerikanischen populistischen Anwälte ansieht (und die Serie spielt ja auch in Los Angeles), die praktisch jeden vor dem Gefängnis bewahren können, egal was er getan hat, regt diese Serie doch sehr zum denken an.

Aber wers eher auf die humoristische Art haben will, der sollte einfach mal "The meaning of Life" von Monthy Python anschaun. Da findet man auch mehr oder weniger raus, was der Sinn des Lebens wirklich ist.

Für mich persönlich liegt der Sinn der Tier- und Menschenwelt darin, sich fortzupflanzen und weiterzuentwickeln, alte Gewohnheiten und Eigenschaften abzuschütteln und sich daraus zu stärken, sich den gewaltigen Kräften der Natur entgegenstellen zu können und jede noch so harte Umgebung überleben zu können. Und das alles völlig unabhängig davon, was nach dem Tod ist.


----------



## Sin (30. Dezember 2009)

Also um ehrlich zu sein: An ein leben nach dem Tod glaube ich eher weniger. Es klingt einfach unlogisch. Himmel, Hölle, Valhalla, etc. Die einzige Sache die ich gelten lassen würde: Wiedergeburt.

Warum? Nun, kneift euch mal in den Unterarm... schön feste... tut weh oder? Ihr merkt also, dass ihr gerade existiert. Warum solltet ihr zum ersten mal existieren? Vielleicht gab es ja z.B. eine Davatar version 0.3 oder eine Martel version 0.3b.


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Warum? Nun, kneift euch mal in den Unterarm... schön feste... tut weh oder?


Schonmal geträumt, dass man sich bewusst wird, man träumt, sich dann kneift, es weh tut und man dann plötzlich doch nicht mehr weiss, ob man jetzt träumt oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und "es klingt einfach unlogisch" ist ja mal gar kein Argument.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man tot ist, ist man tot. Fertig. Wieso muss es denn immer weiter gehen? Himmel, Hölle, Wiedergeburt, das sind doch nur irgendwelche Ideen von Menschen, die sich nicht damit abfinden wollen, dass wir einfach irgendwann komplett aufhören zu existieren. Auch wenn man es sich nicht vorstellen kann, aber warum sollte nicht einfach ein für alle Mal schluß sein irgendwann? Klar wäre ein Leben nach dem Tod irgendwie cool, aber irgendwie glaube ich dann doch an die einfachste Methode.


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wenn man tot ist, ist man tot. Fertig. Wieso muss es denn immer weiter gehen? Himmel, Hölle, Wiedergeburt, das sind doch nur irgendwelche Ideen von Menschen, die sich nicht damit abfinden wollen, dass wir einfach irgendwann komplett aufhören zu existieren.


Kann man auch so schreiben:
Himmel, Hölle, Wiedergeburt, eins von diesen Dingen existiert. Dass man nach dem Tod aufhört zu existieren ist doch nur irgendne Idee von Menschen, die sich nicht damit abfinden wollen, dass es danach tatsächlich noch etwas gibt, in dem wir weiter existieren.

Toleranz lässt grüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2009)

Aber...aber...egal ich hab recht xD


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmm also ich denke für mich man muss erstmal den tod akzeptieren als teil des lebens und auf ihn "vorbereiten" erst dann kann man richtig leben und man hat ganz von selbst spaß am leben etc.


ich glaube aber nicht an ein leben nach dem tot oder ähnliches.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch keine Angst vor dem Tod, höchstens an der Art, an der ich sterben werde. 
Da wir Menschen leben, um möglichst alles zu wissen, wird der Tod wohl das letzte sein, was wir niemals wissen werden^^ Denn Tote können ja schlecht Bericht erstatten.
Ich "freue" mich in dem Sinne schon (wie krank klingt das denn ?!) darauf, um endlich zu wissen, was danach passiert. - Nichts - Glaub' ich nicht, obwohl ich in keinster Weise religiös bin. 
Villeicht ja etwas mit der ganzen Energie, die jedes Lebewesen hat, irgendetwas muss ja sein, oder ?!^^. Die ganze Persönlichkeit etc kann doch nicht einfach aufhören zu exestieren, weil die doofen Zellen altern ? Das wäre mir jetzt wirklich zu billig, und wenn doch, dann intressierts mich ja auch nicht mehr.

Grüsse^^


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du ja recht. Der Sinn des Lebens ist seine DNS weiterzugeben und sich zu vermehren. Was aber ebenfalls in der Natur der Menschen liegt zu schauen, dass es seinen Nachkommen besser geht und seine eigene Lebenssituation zu verbessern. Arbeiten ist notwendig, dass wir unseren Lebensstandart Aufrechterhalten können.
> Und genau deshalb brauchen wir auch Gesetzte. Sie schützen uns und unsere Nachkommen.



Das Dumme ist, finde ich, dass jemand anders für uns entscheidet, was gut ist und was schlecht.
Glaub ich hab das ein bisschen missverständlich ausgedrückt: ich verurteile Gesetze nicht im Allgemeinen, sondern im Speziellen. :X


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (31. Dezember 2009)

Was nach dem Tod kommt, ist doch jedem seine eigenen Hölle oder Himmel. Wer weiß schon was passiert. Der Mensch will so etwas haben, weil er Angst vor dem Tot hat. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich sterbe ist mir am Ende alles egal. Denn die Hinterblieben haben damit probleme. Ich nicht, ich bin tot und fertig.

Die Frage stelle ich mir garnicht, da ich finde nach dem Normalen Leben kann ja schon nichts mehr schlimmeres kommen.

Der Mensch hat seine eigenen Gesetze gemacht. Das ist einfach so und fertig. In der Natur gibt es pro Tiergattung auch Regeln und Gesetze, dass ist einfach so. Der stärkere hat recht und das ist schon ein Gesetz. Der Mensch selbst brauch aber Regeln, wir sehen ja was passiert wenn nicht. Ob es Kriege sind, Banken, Industrie ... wir nehmen keine Rücksicht. Wenn wir uns selbst nicht Moral beibringen, dann macht es niemand. Die Banken werfen dsa Geld aus dem Fenster, die großen Industrien walzen ganze Landstriche platt und als einfacher Bürger, soll man dann glauben CO2 ist schuld. Taja das Problem ist eben der Mensch brauch seine Grenzen, weil er selbst glaubt Grenzenlos zu sein. Wie kann man es wagen sich als Krone der Schöpfung zu sehen und andere LEbewesen als Primitiv zu betrachen. Wie kann man es Wagen sich als Westliche Welt hinzustellen und zu glauben sein System ist das beste und anderen Ländern Dinge aufzwingen wie Wirtschtschaft, Relegion, Regeln und Gesetze. Aber so ist der Mensch. Daher sollten wir uns keine Gedanken über den Tot machen, dass ist nur Angst macherrei, dass man im Leben Dinge macht, die man soll.

Man muss Geld verdienen, um in unserer Gesellschaft hier in Europa zu bestehen. In anderen Ländern muss man jagen oder arbeiten, dass ist einfach so. Jemand der sich dagegen stellt, wird nicht überleben. Das geht nicht, denn selbst Diebstahl ist arbeit. Nicht jemand anderes entscheidet darüber, sondern die Mehrheit. Das ist keine Demokratie oder so, sondern einfache Geselleschaftsregeln. Denn meistens bestimmt die Mehrheit, über dass Verhalten der Gruppe. Die stärken dabei bestimmen, was gut ist und die Menge macht es nach. Es gibt dennen kann man sich entziehen. Man hat ja noch eine Meinung, ein Weltbild und Geschmack. Nur weil alle Blond gut finden, muss man es selbst nicht machen. Nur weil alle Weiß sind, muss man selbst nicht toll finden dass man diese Hautfarbe hat und sich damit besser sehen etc. Dennoch gibt es Dinge die man sich nicht entziehen kann und das ist arbeit. Natürlich ist die Arbeit für die große Menge einen Beruf zu haben und diesen Nachzugehen ob Eigenständig oder in einer Firma. Aber für andere ist es auch arbeit zu überleben, sich durchd en TAg zu schlagen etc. 

Was nach meinen und unserem Leben kommt, ist etwas was nur für uns bestimmt ist und ich hoffe das es so ist. Mir ist egal ob dannach nichts passiert oder ich in einen Himmel komme. Aber eins will ich mit sicherheit haben, der Tod ist meine Sache und ich will ab diesem Zeitpunkt dann hoffen, dass ich als Induvidum sterbe. Denn jeder stirbt für sich, da kann einen die Gesellschaft niemals etwas anderes erzählen. Denn Himmel oder Hölle oder Tempel oder Haus etc. Egal was dannach kommt oder eben einfach nichts, dann ist es so. Ich hoffe nur eins ... keine Neugeburt. Denn nochmal den Mist erleben wäre bissel hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Menschen die auf der Schwelle zum Tod waren und davon berichten können.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH9i3GsJ4Zs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SE5QS5g7_A...feature=related


Und das sind keine Einzelfälle. Millionen von Menschen auf der ganzen Welt haben die selben Erlebnisse.


http://www.amazon.de/Endloses-Bewusstsein-.../ref=pd_sim_b_3


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Und wie wir wissen gibt es ohne Wasser auch kein Leben. Nicht umsonst war der Ursprung im Wasser.



Wieso denken das alle ? Villeicht gibt es ja kein Leben von der Erde, auf Planeten ohne Wasser,aber kann es nicht sein, dass es irgendwo, Zichmilliarden Lichtquadranten weiter entfernt, eine Recoursse gibt namens ??XY??, die ebensogut für Lebewesen als Grundlage dient ? Es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass wir diese Lebewesen wahrnehmen können. Das Wissen der Menschheit ist ja nahezu unendlich klein, unser Volk hat noch viel behauptet, was im Endeffekt dann nicht richtig war, und immer wieder gesagt "Das muss jetzt aber stimmen" "Das ist ein Fakt !!".
In der Mathematik heisst es doch, wenn etwas auf tausend Fälle zutrifft, bedeutet das gar nichts, es muss auf JEDEN Fall zutreffen, da die Menschen aber niemals alle Planeten überprüfen können, werden wir auch niemals richtige Fakten kennen lernen.
Stoffe sind Wahrnehmbar, Impulse und der ganze Quatsch auch, aber villeicht gibt es ja noch Gruppen, in der Sparte, wahrnehmbarer Dinge, die wir nicht kennen.

Nur so ein Gedanke :<


----------

